# download torrent



## knandraina (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello guy,

I just arrived in Munich and as a French guy, I downloaded from time to time some series. I did the same thing here in Munich and I received a letter from a company to pay 800 euros because I downloaded illegally. I don't know what to do, and I would like to have some advice, because I'm not able to pay 800 euros right now. Besides, I read on others websites, that sometimes you can ignore these letters and after they forget you.

Thank you for your help.

knandraina


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

The general wisdom is, if you plan on spending any amount of time in Germany, now or in the future, don't ignore the letter. You can find law firms who for a few hundred euro will write a letter in return that makes the problem go away. Best to get yourself a good VPN so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## knandraina (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm here for 6 months, after I don't plan to stay there


----------

